# black mouth curs??????



## hoghunter102

Does black mouth curs have good noses or what. I have herd they have good noses and one of my friends told me they dont. So i realy dont know if they do or not the reason i ask is some one i know asked me if i wanted one. Because he could get me one and i want a bay dog. But i dont want something i have to show the hog to you know what i mean.


----------



## Florida Curdog

They are like any other breed of dog. Some have an excellent nose and are very rank on a hog and some aren't worth two dead flies. I would get it an try it out it may be a good dog. You can always cull it if it's not.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

X2
i have seen good ones and bad ones just like every breed, but more good ones thou. Try it and if it do what you want "x" it out


----------



## hogrunner

Make sure it is Foundation Black Mouth Cur registered and if possible make sure it has some Weatherford Ben bloodlines in it and you will have a dog!  I know a guy I have gotten some good dogs from in North GA if you are interested?  In fact I just breed my main dog to one of his females to make some jam up BMC's!


----------



## Carolina Diesel

hogrunner said:


> Make sure it is Foundation Black Mouth Cur registered and if possible make sure it has some Weatherford Ben bloodlines in it and you will have a dog!  I know a guy I have gotten some good dogs from in North GA if you are interested?  In fact I just breed my main dog to one of his females to make some jam up BMC's!



Papers dont mean crap when it comes to hog hunting, the only thing they are good for is selling dogs. I have seen foundation BMC and NKC reg. BMC not worth a crap. People will say anything to sell a dog/pup. Yes the Weatherfordben line is known for there dogs but the Landers are good just as well.... The BMC is just like every breed, they have good ones and bad ones in every line. Some just worse than others. I have seen pups with A+ parents turn out not worth 2 cent. You never know what you gonna get when you buy a pup. I use to breed pits and i have seen guys take papers off a registered dog and put them on another one just to sell pups.... When you deal with a breeder you never know what you gonna get and you will go through some bad ones before you get to the good ones


----------



## hevishot

when y'all say cull 'em, do you mean kill 'em?....Just wondering.  I was in a gas station in Butler, Ga the other day and this ol boy was asking this big fat loud mouth hog "expert" if he wanted a pit he had but he had no use for.  The ignorant redneck hog "expert" said he'd try him out but if he "weren't no good he would just be gettin' a hole blowed in the back of his head"...so, is this culling one?


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Not all the time... The only time that happens around my place is if they get dog aggressive on human aggressive... Generally if we dont think they are gonna make a good dog we try to find good familys for them. No point in killin a dog because it aint what you are looking for.


----------



## hoghunter102

Yep it dont mean kill'em unless they bite someone and i useally dont do it if they get dog agressive i find them a home with no other dogs.


----------



## POP-A-TOP

I know I will get some heat for this but here goes...Culling is something that has to be done to maintain standards in a working breed of dogs. People not culling is the main reason why you just dont know what you are getting in a dog anymore. Too many people selling Blackmouths or Blueticks or any working breed for that matter that are not culling out the weak or the ones that just dont perform like they are suppossed to.  A working dog is a tool that was bred to work, if it doesnt perform like it was bred to do than do the right thing and cull it. Passing it along as a pet just hurts the breed in the long run!



> The ignorant redneck hog "expert" said he'd try him out but if he "weren't no good he would just be gettin' a hole blowed in the back of his head"...so, is this culling one?


The key word in this whole statement is IGNORANT. Culling isnt pretty or something I like to do but it is something that has to be done. Only ignorant people brag about it!!

True Grit


----------



## huntemwfo

Had a year old BMC gave to me about 6 months ago. He had never been worked on anything and barely knew his name. I put him in my training pen with a 100# boar and my finished bay dog and he just ran around wanting to play with her and would stand and wag his tail. Thought I was going to have to get rid of him. Not but find someone who would want him. I worked with him on obedience for a few months and then started looking for another hog to put in our pen again. Put him in the other day with a little rougher boar and he showed no interest again.  Just as I was fixing to give up on him he got a little close to the hog and it charged and pinned him against the fence. A switch flipped in that dog! Everything he had ever been around his whole life has been friendly. When he found out that hog wasn't he went nuts! He fought it for a few seconds then started baying better than any dog I have ever had and put hard teeth on it every time it tried to break! He got a few battle wounds but never stopped. If this dog turns out to have a nose and can find a hog on his own he will be my personal #1 best hog dog ever. As far as I am concerned BMC's are great dogs. He took to the obedience training great and as soon as he figured out what he was supposed to do with a hog he looked like a million bucks! By the way he is not going anywhere now.


----------



## bigreddwon

huntemwfo said:


> Had a year old BMC gave to me about 6 months ago. He had never been worked on anything and barely knew his name. I put him in my training pen with a 100# boar and my finished bay dog and he just ran around wanting to play with her and would stand and wag his tail. Thought I was going to have to get rid of him. Not but find someone who would want him. I worked with him on obedience for a few months and then started looking for another hog to put in our pen again. Put him in the other day with a little rougher boar and he showed no interest again.  Just as I was fixing to give up on him he got a little close to the hog and it charged and pinned him against the fence. A switch flipped in that dog! Everything he had ever been around his whole life has been friendly. When he found out that hog wasn't he went nuts! He fought it for a few seconds then started baying better than any dog I have ever had and put hard teeth on it every time it tried to break! He got a few battle wounds but never stopped. If this dog turns out to have a nose and can find a hog on his own he will be my personal #1 best hog dog ever. As far as I am concerned BMC's are great dogs. He took to the obedience training great and as soon as he figured out what he was supposed to do with a hog he looked like a million bucks! By the way he is not going anywhere now.



Enjoyable read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoghunter102

Keep them coming i need tio know as much as i can about the breed befor i go off getting dogs


----------



## crackerdave

Just Google Blackmouth Cur Dogs.A _ton_ of info.
I know of several folks that own them,but they don't hunt hogs with them. From what I have heard and seen,they are excellent,versatile dogs and great family protectors,tone of the guys coming to our youth squirrel hunt has Ladner BMC's and he really thinks a lot of them.Also,Dawg2 here on Woody's has one.


----------



## JohnE

Breed doesnt matter. It is all preference.


----------



## hoghunter102

crackerdave said:


> Just Google Blackmouth Cur Dogs.A _ton_ of info.
> I know of several folks that own them,but they don't hunt hogs with them. From what I have heard and seen,they are excellent,versatile dogs and great family protectors,tone of the guys coming to our youth squirrel hunt has Ladner BMC's and he really thinks a lot of them.Also,Dawg2 here on Woody's has one.



yeah i know i could google it but i just want to hear about them from experience


----------



## Carolina Diesel

i have had 2 pure BMC 
#1 was very smart, but his life ended a little to soon never made it to woods
#2 also very smart, kinda timid, and also never made it to the woods he just vanished one day????
My buddy has 3 of them, 1 weatherford ben he is very smart and hog crazy (find, bay, catch)
His other 2 came form curdogsforhogs i think they had weatherford and lander in them but are great hunters, and also the sisters to my dog thet vanished. So i am sure he would of turned out to
We have a 3 black mouth crosses they are all execellent dogs as well, 2 kimmer/BMC and 1 Cat/BMC


----------



## REDMOND1858

Aint you ever watched old yeller.lol


----------



## Swineqhog

*Bmc*

Go on and get you some bird dogs crossed with bulldog or pitt to begin with. You are going to wind up with one anyway. Trust me.


----------



## MULE

hevishot said:


> when y'all say cull 'em, do you mean kill 'em?....Just wondering.


 Culling one is a general term use to mean not use anymore wither it be hunt or bred. There is no where enough of it done. But, it doesn't mean kill it. You can give them away as pets, blood trail dogs, other dog hunters in other areas. My dogs have to get out and hunt. But, in S. Georgia, Florida , and other areas dogs don't have to get out and hunt as hard to find a hog. I've sold A LOT of dogs down to S.Georgia and Florida that guys have absolutely loved but the dog just didn't work out for me. They were culls for me.


----------



## MULE

hoghunter102 said:


> Does black mouth curs have good noses or what. I have herd they have good noses and one of my friends told me they dont. So i really dont know if they do or not the reason i ask is some one i know asked me if i wanted one. Because he could get me one and i want a bay dog. But i dont want something i have to show the hog to you know what i mean.


 I've had prob 15 over the years. Ladner, Foundation, Carnathan, Weatherford Ben were the different strains I've had. I prob liked the Ladner the best, but didn't really didn't think any of them were GREAT hog dogs. Its just like most everybody else said there are good ones and bad one in all breeds. 

.......and a lot depends on where and how you hunt.


----------



## hoghunter102

redmond1858 said:


> aint you ever watched old yeller.lol



yeah but old yeller was omc original mtn cur lol


----------



## curdogsforhogs

not a OMC but BMC and they used a lab in the movie.  I have Ladner and Ben dogs, Ben is FBMC and registered. Best dog on my yard, best nature, laid back easy handling, runs silent and stops a hog quick, good nose and will go long if he has too. Started as a cow dog and I traded for him at 10 mo cause he was catching the bulls. Ladner female very gritty as well but opens on track, one man dog, works hard to please and will watch out for our family. She throws decent pups but seems like the ones I have kept turn on later than my cats or cat pit crosses. Usually takes them 10-12 mo for them  to wake up and start baying but when they do they tend to get rough. I wouldnt take anything for my FBMC and wish I had a yard full of him


----------



## hogrunner

OK Carolina D.  Let me clear up what I meant.  I have a BMC I bought clearly to get a finished dog, I didn't know anything about the breed or what I bought.  After I got him I began to research the breed and found out about Weatherford Ben in which my dog Okeefeenokee Cowboy is a grandson of.  He is one heck of a dog still at 9.5 years old!!  Once you experience a good line of dogs, any breed you tend to stick with it.  My dog has reproduced his genetics on every litter which all dogs can't do and once BMC fans that hunt hogs found out I had this dog they are lined up to breed to him!  He is so poplar that I am going to have semen collected and stored off of him.  I agree about the papers but in my experience with Foundation BMC's it has all been well.  If you look on Baydog.com the most poplar dogs are BMC's and Catahoula's.  All of the people I have talked to about the Ben line are not only breeders but most are hog hunters not dog sellers!  You know the old saying "you get what you pay for"  I paid 800 for my dog and have had several people offer way more for him even in his old age!  The line of dog means everything no matter what breed it is!


----------



## POP-A-TOP

I am a diehard Ben and BMC man. I have a direct son off of Bounty Hunter, Ben was my dogs grandfather. Hes 10 years old and will still go far and stay all night if need be. I just lost a female that was heavy ben bred as well. That line of dogs starts early and has the drive to hunt, the nose to find them and the grit to shut them down. 

Weatherfords Ben, Bounty Hunter, Cowboy,Cricket,Justice, Latigo, Pistolero, I could go on and on---Just a few great BMCs---Foundation dogs before they got watered down in my OPINION were the greatest line of dogs ever bred!! 

Hogrunner--Where did you get that dog from?

True Grit


----------



## curdogsforhogs

*Fbmc*

Genetics goes along way for sure.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

hogrunner said:


> OK Carolina D.  Let me clear up what I meant.  I have a BMC I bought clearly to get a finished dog, I didn't know anything about the breed or what I bought.  After I got him I began to research the breed and found out about Weatherford Ben in which my dog Okeefeenokee Cowboy is a grandson of.  He is one heck of a dog still at 9.5 years old!!  Once you experience a good line of dogs, any breed you tend to stick with it.  My dog has reproduced his genetics on every litter which all dogs can't do and once BMC fans that hunt hogs found out I had this dog they are lined up to breed to him!  He is so poplar that I am going to have semen collected and stored off of him.  I agree about the papers but in my experience with Foundation BMC's it has all been well.  If you look on Baydog.com the most poplar dogs are BMC's and Catahoula's.  All of the people I have talked to about the Ben line are not only breeders but most are hog hunters not dog sellers!  You know the old saying "you get what you pay for"  I paid 800 for my dog and have had several people offer way more for him even in his old age!  The line of dog means everything no matter what breed it is!



OK? i was not trying to offend you in anyway i was just stating that the papers dont really mean nothin when it comes to a dog if the dog cant back up the back ground on him... Also that all dog breeds has there good ones and bad ones and the kid should not just jump in on the deal he is getting just because its a BMC. he should do a little research about the dog... And that just because the people say it has the back ground dont mean that it does because people lie cheat and steal just to get ahead in life. I have no prob with the BMC i would have a few myself if i didnt have bad luck with them in the past, they would prob still be alive and around


----------



## Carolina Diesel

curdogsforhogs when you breedin that BMC again and to what??? I want a big blocky female with the same color eyes as your male???


----------



## curdogsforhogs

Be awhile. He is the sire of the litter of Cat X BMC pups now. All are BMC both my cats have that color eye


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Wow you still have them pups i figured they would all be gone by now. How many you got left???


----------



## curdogsforhogs

7 pups, keeping one male


----------



## hogrunner

Pop a top. I got him from Folkston from a guy who bought him from Spanish Creek Kennels there.  He was orginally breed in Virginia by Sam Piper, his dad was Rathke's Reno and mom was TLS Delight.


----------



## hogrunner

Carolina D I was not offended just needed to clear it up a bit.  I was directing him to Jason Young in North Ga who is a die hard hog hunter and a BMC breeder.  All he runs is BMC's and also uses a couple BMC to catch like pits.  He don't sell no junk.  If he wants a proven dog he needs to get a puppy from my Cowboy and Sky cross I just done with Jason, but I'm gettin one first!!!  Should be due late JAN!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel

No worries


----------



## MULE

hoghunter102 said:


> Because he could get me one and i want a bay dog.


 Be VERY careful in your purchase on papered dogs that have bay pen/field trial dogs in their ped's. Look for just hunting stock for as far back as you can. Those pen dogs bay great but won't get out from under your feet.


----------



## dawg2

hogrunner said:


> Make sure it is Foundation Black Mouth Cur registered and if possible make sure it has some Weatherford Ben bloodlines in it and you will have a dog!  I know a guy I have gotten some good dogs from in North GA if you are interested?  In fact I just breed my main dog to one of his females to make some jam up BMC's!



Mine has Weatherford and Winchester in him.  He has a VERY good nose and will get on whatever you put him on.  His parents and siblings are used for nothing but hogs: track, chase and catch.  No pits needed.

They will hunt whatever yo train them to hunt: Deer, coon, squirrel, bear, hogs, just take the time and train them.  If he gets on something he won't give up and has a very high tolerance for pain. They are VERY protective of the women and children in your family.  Mine is very smart and understands what you say.  Just ask JD on here when he met my dog at hunting camp.

He does not mess with the livestock and protects them from any other critters.  He knows who and what belongs and who and does not.  He is wary of strange men and good luck stealing him.  A stranger will never touch him if he doesn't want you to.

One thing: Never hit a SBMC for correction.  They respond better to tone of voice.

He rarely walks, always trots or runs.  Occasionally he will sit...but only for a second.


----------



## Hawg Daddy

Mule your dead on BAY PENS has done to hog hunting what coon trails has done to coon hunting.They'll tree or bay but won't hunt.Back to the ? at hand like what has been said so do some don't mine I got from a man in Tx.Lewis Ross (SBMC) and I had 2-3 take will take a 4-5 hour old track from the road and find him.I have gyp now that will do the same if I could fine a dog that can do it I'll like to make one more cross before she gets to old.


----------



## hoghunter102

mule said:


> be very careful in your purchase on papered dogs that have bay pen/field trial dogs in their ped's. Look for just hunting stock for as far back as you can. Those pen dogs bay great but won't get out from under your feet.



thanks ill make sure but iam sure these are because there 100% hunters hog hunters


----------



## POP-A-TOP

Hoghunter102--Who are you getting the dog from? We only live a few miles apart and I might know the person, maybe I will have hunted with them before.


True Grit


----------



## gnarlyone

*bmc*

I've saw 2 in 30 years that would have owned...but that mainly is a result of people "getting them a blackmouth"...a good pure bred dog comes from someone that produces and reproduces good lines of a breed...you don't just breed 2 dogs of the same breed and get a good dog..most of the time proven dogs produce proven dogs....no matter what the breed.


----------



## POP-A-TOP

> I've saw 2 in 30 years that would have owned...but that mainly is a result of people "getting them a blackmouth"...a good pure bred dog comes from someone that produces and reproduces good lines of a breed...you don't just breed 2 dogs of the same breed and get a good dog..most of the time proven dogs produce proven dogs....no matter what the breed.



Very TRUE...Very TRUE!!!!


----------



## hoghunter102

pop-a-top said:


> hoghunter102--who are you getting the dog from? We only live a few miles apart and i might know the person, maybe i will have hunted with them before.
> 
> 
> True grit



his name is cutter hodge hes alittle younger than me but its his brother and dads dogs.


----------



## TarrahJohnson

I have a BMC and he is the best cur dog I have ever had! He is very gritty and he teaches all my pups the ropes! I'm getting a female BMC to breed to him because alot of the guys I hunt with want one of his pups! He has a great nose and does the job right! He's the one dog that I will never sell and my husband knows that if he ever sold him we would get a divorce lol!! But I think they are great dogs but just like everyone else says its a gamble with any breed! You might luck up like I did and get a good dog but even when I breed him his pups might not be as good as him! All you can do is get the dog train him to your hunting liking and see what happens! Dogs are like life its a gamble but its also what you put into it! If you dont train him right he might not preform to his best ability but thats not his fault its yours but if you really commit to training and hunting him you'll probably end up with a great dog but then again you might not! But best of luck to you and the dog!! And good hunting!!


----------

